# Ben Gordon on Nike Battlegrounds premieres tonight @ 8pm ET on MTV2



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

just a reminder to set the tivo/dvr - cause i know you all will be tuned to the Emmys (heh heh).

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/050901/nyth185.html?.v=13

*
NEW YORK, Sept. 1 /PRNewswire/ -- MTV2 and Nike are teaming up for the biggest season of Nike Battlegrounds ever -- "Nike Battlegrounds: King of the Court." Airing on MTV2 beginning in September, the weekly, popular basketball series will be hosted by NBA star LeBron James as the show takes on a new twist by focusing on the team aspects of the sport, as opposed to an individual 1-on-1 elimination process. National bragging rights are at stake as Nike Battlegrounds documents the search for the best hometown basketball players in Chicago and New York, creating two teams that will have an eventual face-off in the series finale in the ultimate showdown. 

...

LeBron James will send two of the hottest NBA rookies back to their hometowns to coach the young talent and develop the teams. New York native and the first rookie ever to win the NBA 2004-2005 Sixth Man Award, Ben Gordon will return home from his first successful season playing for the Chicago Bulls to coach the New York squad. After thriving in his first season playing for the Philadelphia 76'ers, Illinois native Andre Iguodala will lead the Chicago team. The series will follow each team from the earliest selection process until the final match-up. Episodes of Nike Battlegrounds will highlight the team as it takes shape through practices, the cities they represent, and the courts they grew up on, before the players meet in a bragging rights battle to see which city is really king of the court.*




let the games begin! :sfight:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

thanx so much for the reminder!
HELL YA... this is gonna be sweet


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Gordon is going to compete? or is it just an appearance


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I caught part of this - Jeremy Pargo is on Team Chicago.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

gordon was the coach for the NY team.it wasnt much to talk about.abunch of nobodys trining out for a team..gordon didnt really do anything and it was breakin up BADLY here in TN usein charter..


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

CRAP... forgot to set it to record on my dvr.... does anyone have the episode to download... if so please post up a link


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> CRAP... forgot to set it to record on my dvr.... does anyone have the episode to download... if so please post up a link



mtv2 will repeat the episode, trust me.


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

Damn, I don't have MTV2.

I doubt MTV will air this, huh? They should be playing music videos anyways..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm watching it on MTV right now. It's really really good. It's about teamwork and winning as a team, not individual streetball stuff. And it's really well shot. Looks like it will be great.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I missed the first episode, but i did catch like the preview of it, it looks good but its kinda making Team NY look like the hard nose try or die basketball team while they made team Chicago look like a bunch of idiots who cant play. I did not catch the first episode so i dont know if anything has changed, I just Hope Chicago wins this thing because i know that Chicago has some of the best College and Basketball players around.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> CRAP... forgot to set it to record on my dvr.... does anyone have the episode to download... if so please post up a link



Just go to MTV2.com look for the show and they havesomething called MTV overdrive and it will let you watch the episode for free. Its pretty cool, not bad at all.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.mtv2.com/#series/13420


thought it was well done. of course with weiden&kennedy lensing, it's kinda like an hour long nike spot. love that BG logo :smilewink 

and i really liked the fact they chose guys who could/would play as a team over guys with incredible athleticism or skillz. interesting how ben and the ny coaches took each guy aside and explained why they did or didn't make it, and iggy and the chicago coaches just read off the list of polaroids like they were casting a fashion show.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I haven't caught the show yet either. For those that want to,

http://www.mtv.com/onair/schedule/airdates.jhtml?channelID=2&seriesID=13420&episodeID=92112

It's on two or three times a day. I'm going to try and catch the 11pm one tomorrow.


----------

